
Ask HN: How to Be a Good Technical Lead? - e19293001
This question had been asked over a year ago[0]. I would like to ask the same question for this year.<p>[0] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13426896
======
sova
Assuming you're the head of your ragtag vessel o' maties, I think it's
important to have camaraderie high and communication amongst developers. You
can use your code and the language set you're using as a unified force to help
your team better support one another. I think it's fine and actually quite
beneficial to tell your team mates that they can positively root one another
on in their sequestered pursuits of the same code poetry in their fragment of
the greater project.

I also think that you can have impromptu "Hey let's learn some new or existing
feature." and do simple hang-outs where you all discuss some part of your
language-of-choice-for-this-project. Some method name, something that might be
very well known, something that is pretty groovy and unknown..etc.

Mainly, you want to empower your (fellow) developers and so sharing with them
how to understand or track down something will be of great value. Assuming you
are more experienced than the rest of your team, try and have everyone do
paired sessions every once in a while (either just making an environment
conducive to that or actually exercising it as a time+place). Sometimes you
learn the coolest and most brilliant things just watching another person's
workflow.

Be patient and let your team members flourish in a space for creativity, and
also a deepening of meaningful human contact.

------
tom5
1\. Requirement. Try to give clear requirement since changing requirement
leads to frustration. In real world, requirement keeps changing. Try to
explain the change and reasons behind it and it will help developer understand
the big picture.

2\. Verify Implementation. Test code and help developer to find bugs as soon
as possible. If there is any issue, you want to find it earlier. This is good
for your teammate and yourself.

3\. Try not to micromanage. Open to new solutions and leave details to
developers as long as the deliverable meets requirements.

4\. Try to have less meeting.

------
mattm
I think you posted the wrong link. I'm assuming you meant
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10395046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10395046)

~~~
e19293001
Oops. Too bad I'm not able to edit anymore. Thanks for pointing out.

